# New MINI Crossover PICS!



## idc4mhc (Aug 18, 2008)

"Taking a leaf out of the Clubman's book, the Crossover has asymmetrical doors: a conventional rear door on the passenger side, but a 'lift and slide' hatch opposite. Impressively, the latter does without an ungainly Peugeot 1007-style exterior track, concealing the mechanism inside the door instead. On top of the car sits what MINI designers have called the 'helmet roof' due to the curved rear section and the shape of the glass. It features a solar panel, suggesting a hybrid variant could be on the cards.

All four seats tilt and slide, and this will be the first MINI to offer comfortable legroom for rear passengers, as well as generous luggage space. Other highlights include the dashboard-mounted 3D Globe, which uses a laser to project images and information on to a transparent sphere. And all four occupants will be able to attach accessories such as TV monitors or cup-holders to the MINI Centre Rail."


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

.







[/URL]


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up with the dash? the front view looks like the Porsche version of their suv or whatever.


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

not the front air dam..but the lights and whatnot.


----------



## ksbadger (Oct 7, 2008)

The latest London Autoexpress has four shots from the Paris Auto Show of the actual Crossman concept car as well. Apparently it will be built at Steyr (Puch) in Austria on the same line (or same factory) as the new BMW X1 and will share a lot of the mechanicals.


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

I like it. If my mom bought one I wouldn't mind driving it, but I wouldnt buy one for myself.


----------



## ksbadger (Oct 7, 2008)

I doubt the central interior track will survive into production - looks a typical prototype only feature. I hope they put a normal lift-up tailgate on it - it makes a big difference when it's raining.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

Doesnt look too bad, sparse interior though


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Build it and it will sell.


----------



## murky (Oct 5, 2008)

Still, eww...


----------



## BEAVR (Aug 29, 2008)

an off roader mini cannot go wrong.


----------

